# pizza fattie while i do chores



## miamirick (Apr 24, 2011)

decided i needed a fattie while i do some work around the house, had to work half a day so i got home about 1:00 and threw this on the GOSM








in the smoker with a little buddy







ready for slicing







isnt that a pretty picture













got my chores done and having a snack and a cold one







look at that pepperoni cheese and sauce just oozing out  could have ate a couple of these







thanks for looking


----------



## fife (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## pick (Apr 24, 2011)

Have not made a "Fatty", yet. A pizza fatty looks so addicting. I fear I may need a cardiologist on standby, before I attempt something like that!

Just getting ready to throw a Boston Butt on the cooker, for dinner tonight!


----------



## yesbabaem (Apr 24, 2011)

Pick,

Fear not that's why Zetia, Lipitor, Zocor, Vytorin and the like were invented.

Above drugs are all trademarked and available by prescription only (never know when there are lawyers lurking about) 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





In the do what I say not what I do category you can eat anything you want as long as calories in vs calories out is 0 or negative.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 24, 2011)

The Fatty Looks Awesome Rick...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





By the way, it is 48º here today, your being in the pool is really pushing it...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2011)

Great looking fattie Rick. I like the way you did the bacon weave on the diagonal. That really looks cool.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 24, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> The Fatty Looks Awesome Rick...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i thought you northerners would appreciate that pic!!!
 




Pick said:


> Have not made a "Fatty", yet. A pizza fatty looks so addicting. I fear I may need a cardiologist on standby, before I attempt something like that!
> 
> Just getting ready to throw a Boston Butt on the cooker, for dinner tonight!


yeah my boss lady says im veins look like slim jims from eating these things




SmokinAl said:


> Great looking fattie Rick. I like the way you did the bacon weave on the diagonal. That really looks cool.


yeah the diag makes it look better  and just as easy to do


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 27, 2011)

that looks awesome. I could go for one of those today, cold one included!


----------



## dtcunni (Apr 27, 2011)

That looks awesome man!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 27, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Great looking fattie Rick. I like the way you did the bacon weave on the diagonal. That really looks cool.


X2


----------



## bigeyedavid (Apr 29, 2011)

Cant go wrong with a fattie im hungry


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 30, 2011)

between the fatties and the hard work in the pool did you finished the work.

the fatties look yummmmy


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks great!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2011)

All looks Awesome Rick !

44˚ here this morning---supposed to get to 68˚ today.

Stay cool !

Bear


----------



## porked (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice setup you have there, and definitely an awesome looking fatty. Excellent weave too by the way.


----------



## reents (May 1, 2011)

Looks great. However your buddy in the chair has that look of where's mine lol


----------



## tyotrain (May 1, 2011)

Man O man that looks great.. nice job bet it was tasty


----------



## bluewolf (May 10, 2011)

OMGOSHKES!!!

That is definitly the most beautiful thing I have ever laid my eyes upon

awsome job, I really like the diagonal weave

think I'm gonna do that on my first one

(which will be coming soon)

and I bet adding the cold one is the peice De` resistaunce!!!

So what all did you put in yours?


----------

